# Price for a pair of Woma's.



## wm460 (May 24, 2016)

Hi,


There is a bloke in town that has couple of Woma pythons (about 2 - 3 year old) he wants to get rid of, he wont give me a price just says make me an offer. 
The enclosure is approx 4' x 2.5' x 3' and in made of melamine, with glass front.
What would you say is a good price for them?
The male is bitey, ant way this can be stopped?


Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Burgo89 (May 24, 2016)

What's your location Mark? This will be a factor in price.


----------



## alexbee (May 25, 2016)

Id go 500


----------



## BredliFreak (May 25, 2016)

Yeah 5 or 600 would probably be the average price that I see woma pairs for, but it depends on the locale I guess


----------



## Burgo89 (May 25, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Yeah 5 or 600 would probably be the average price that I see woma pairs for, but it depends on the locale I guess



Damn! That would just get you one hatchie here in WA


----------



## wm460 (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for your replies every one.


Burgo89 said:


> What's your location Mark? This will be a factor in price.



I am in Tennant Creek, NT.


----------

